# Anybody else seeing alot of ticks?



## juniorgrower (Jun 12, 2012)

Every time I have stepped foot into the woods I end up with a tick on me.  Anybody else having this problem?  Does anyone know of any home remedy to keep them off?  Luckily I have seen them or felt them on me before they get burrowed in.  Never had one on me before this year.


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 12, 2012)

dog ticks +deer ticks are everywhere because of the very mild winter.wear light colored clothing.KEEP TEE SHIRT TUCKED IN @ ALL TIMES.flick as many off as possible before entering truck or home.ALWAYS do naked [email protected] home.brush hair over sink.TICKS SUCK!!!!!


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 12, 2012)

Which ones are the red ones?  That's the ones I have seen.


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Jun 12, 2012)

Me too, lots of ticks always come out with one or more. Always wear long socks, long pants, long sleeve shirts. Spray near all openings with deet insect repellent spray. When you get home throw all clothes in a hot wash and take a hot shower. Follow these routines all the time most ticks will never get on you or be washed off before they settle on a spot to bite.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 13, 2012)

Like newbietoo said, we had a very mild winter here on the east coast, and that hasnt helped the cause. Disease is spreading too. Nasty little buggers!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 13, 2012)

they ae bad this yr for sure. Get the Deet out if your going out into the woods.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 13, 2012)

This was by far the mildest winter I can ever remember!  I was in the woods alot last summer and never had a single tick on me, some different this year.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jun 13, 2012)

Deet and garlic. 
Heavy garlic diet before going into the woods never hurts. Helps keep away other pest too. 

Use to do that before heading into the swamps. Could always tell who didnt take that precaution by who was swinging their arms around the most.


----------



## mikeydean (Jun 13, 2012)

If you get one stuck on ya' take a q-tip or cotton ball and put liquid hand soap on it and rub the tick with it for 20 or 30 seconds and it will let go no need to pull it out. it lets go and sticks to the soap really does work


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 13, 2012)

I be in bush mighty lots and never had problem then gain I tend to smell more like a dead bear walkin most days smell might be keepin them away or maybe just not a fan of me blood type guess. Hope yual able to fend them off pilgrem. Stay safe like they be sayin.

BWD


----------



## Happy Hooker (Jun 13, 2012)

6--10 Ticks Every Trip In .


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow six to ten a trip!!   I thought I had it bad with one every trip into the woods.   Thanks for the tip Mikey.   I smelled a dead bear BWD, that is definately why your not bothered by them.   I would try that avenue but don't think the wife would care much for it. haha


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 13, 2012)

Wife be lovin an animal in the sack pigrem!! Ifin yual need advice to plowin a garden or polishin an apple or even the art od erotic plaesures of yur little lady come pull stump my fire rather then pull stunp 

Im hight might need bed lol

BWD


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 13, 2012)

My wife ur stump really?   Wow that's a little messed up.  Guess I won't joke about ur smell again. haha


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 13, 2012)

Yur Wife my stump? Guess she got tired sorry pilgrem no disrespect just funny is all.

BWD


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 13, 2012)

No worries or disrespect.  I'm having a good laugh over it myself.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2012)

Ticks have been horrible in east Texas.  Haven't found any by me but I'm smack dab in the middle of suburbia.


----------



## ziggyross (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm also seeing a lot of them here in Va. They seem to be really attracted to me.


----------



## ziggyross (Jun 14, 2012)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> Which ones are the red ones?  That's the ones I have seen.



I believe those are deer ticks.


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 17, 2012)

I thought they might have been deer ticks but I wasn't positive.   I wore a long sleeved shirt the last two times I have gone into water and didn't get any on me.  Seems to be working.


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 18, 2012)

the red ones are STAGE3 deer ticks.can  spread lime disase if attached more than 36 hours.above is correct!!
   a friend of mine went to hospital (E.R.).had a deer tick stuck in so deep he could not grab it.the DOCTOR took anti-bacterial liquid soap,put on a cloth and made several small circles around the tick.it pulled out and lay dead on the cloth!!!!i have read many articles on deer ticks and never heard this!since then have tried this 4 or 5 times and works GREAT everytime!
      DONT FORGET THIS !!!


----------



## Happy Hooker (Jul 4, 2012)

The trip in and out yesterday produce 4 more.


----------

